

Kleiner Perkins leads $9M Round for Hadoop based Analytics Platform - MatthewB
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/16/kleiner-perkins-leads-9m-round-in-apache-hadoop-based-analytics-platform-datameer

======
nivertech
Datameer building human-friendly interface for Hadoop.

But Hadoop is legacy and slow for analytics.

With $12M they should implement their own analytics engine...

~~~
pjscott
Maybe they will, eventually -- but there's something to be said for getting
they can release, _then_ working on making it faster and more elegant
underneath. Hadoop works, right now, which is a major point in its favor.

------
hornokplease
It would be nice if the subject of the post (Datameer) got named in the HN
headline.

~~~
nwmt
Agreed. The fact that it uses Hadoop should be secondary to who they are.
"Software Company Raises Money" would also be factually correct, but not
particularly useful.

------
xal
Looks incredible. Anyone got experience with DAS?

